# My first flathead of September 2015



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Really challenging with 83 degree water and 84% moon. Baits were stressed before
I stuck a hook in them and the warm water finally killed them all.










I danced with a fat female in the moonlight. She was wide but not very long.










A quick weight and snap a pic and she went back home. We made note of the abnormality of dorsal tail fin in case we meet again.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Shes a beaut! Nice catch.


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

katfish said:


> Really challenging with 83 degree water and 84% moon. Baits were stressed before
> I stuck a hook in them and the warm water finally killed them all.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

Amazing Robbie. In general how deep are you fishing? A few years back we did really well, but have been struggling lately. Any advice from a Pro is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Way to stay after them, I cringe to think what the water is going to rise to before this heat breaks next week.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

You are the Flathead King!


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Largish I believe I have a same boat as you is your canvas top after market and can you post some pics or your setup


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

a.c shiner said:


> Largish I believe I have a same boat as you is your canvas top after market and can you post some pics or your setup


The enclosure is custom made. This one is the second one on the Catfish Queen and she is due for another this winter.
I've also replaced the deck twice and modified the cabin twice. Last rebuild I searched for bunks to replace seats. No luck and upholsterers were not interested in building what I wanted. And that's how I learned seat building.

Queen has 2 bunks ( that come together in corner) one is 80 x 44 inch and the other is 60 x 44 inch. Both have 6 inch marine foam. Scarlet bases adorned with block O and Brutus decals and Buckeye leaves.
Also changed cabin alum from white to grey. Added LED nav lights.PM me for pix of rebuild (I am fishing now and using phone)


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Eye Dr said:


> Amazing Robbie. In general how deep are you fishing? A few years back we did really well, but have been struggling lately. Any advice from a Pro is greatly appreciated.


I am fishing 7-10 ft deep


----------

